# Star Trek Kits Being Re-Popped!!!!!!!!!!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Posted on Starship Modeler:
----------------------------------
*Our RC2 sales rep wrote:*The AMT team is very excited to provide you with information on new releases for the second half of 2005. 

2005 is the year for sci-fi products. Based on customer requests we will be re-introducing 4 of the most requested AMT Star Trek models: 
- #38387 USS Enterprise T.V. Show 3 pc Set, 
- #38389 Klingon Bird of Prey, 
- the Star Trek 3 pc Adversary Set (Includes Romulan Warbird, Klingon Bird of Prey and Ferngi Marauder) 
- #38388 USS Enterprise Movie 3 pc set. 

A flyer is attached featuring these re-releases. 


Just got this email this morning. Looks like they are not abandoning Trek altogether like the rumor mill's been saying. 

Linda
-------------------------------------
Thanks Linda!

James


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Woo-hoo! Now I can get a B/C/E set for a reasonable price!!! :thumbsup: 

No more watching them go for $60+ on ePay.

Now I wanna see the clear Yamaguchi re-released with the Ent-C parts included.

Thanks for posting that link - you made my day!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Oh, Joy. Now maybe they can re-pop figure kits.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Linda also posted the prices will be around $12.00 to $15.00.

You are right! That sure beats $60.00.

Now, watch how many Star Trek kits get dumped on that E place in the next
little while. Trying to catch people who don't know about the re-pops comming. LOL!

James (who is hoping they will do the DS9 and Defiant as well)


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Does anyone know which ships are in the Enterprise "sets"?

They changed the dang kit numbers. I hate it when they change dang kit numbers. LOL!

And what scale is Kit# 38389 - Klingon Bird of Prey?

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Note to RC:

New "Box Art" would mean that collectors, that already have the older re-pops, would have to buy them all again.

Or pull that new "marketing" sceme a lot of companies are pulling now. Have a few different box arts for the same kit. That way collectors have to buy multiples. They have to have them all after all. :thumbsup: 

James (putting on his flak jacket and ducking for cover)


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Estimated release dates for anyone having problems pulling up the flyer:

38387 - Sept.
38388 - Oct.
38390 - Nov.
38389 - Sept.

James


----------



## nickyturner5000 (Jun 1, 2003)

please, please, please, please, please let them re-pop the enterprise c and the defiant!!


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

What scale are these kits?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The Defiant was a lousy kit. Once I got my Playmates version, I never finished the kits.

Enterprise-C, however, I could go for, just so I can get some spare parts to finish my clear one and fix my Excalibur.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

I hope you mindlessly perpetually happy "I'll take anything with Star Trek written on it" lemmings are proud of yourselves.

You just hammered the final nail in the 1000 and 350 scale ACCURATE Trek kits coffin.

Oh, and, James? A flak jacket doesn't protect you from a head shot.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Now, judging by that flyer, are we to understand that the 1:1000 NX-01 is now coming out under the AMT/ERTL label?


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

the three-piece sets look to be the 1/2500 scale kits, but i notice some pecularities in that flyer. #1) the kbop from the adversaries kit pic is the bigger kbop (probably just stupid sign makers), #2) the nx-01 is on that page, guessing its the 1/1000 kit, but shouldnt that be a polar lights kit, NOT an ertl one?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

So if the Bird of Prey is 1/650th how long is that in inches?

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

James, it's the same old Bird of Prey model we've all built, so it's the same size it's always been. A little over 10" long. 

And you should know better than to bring up the words "scale" and "bird of prey" in the same sentence! :lol:


And now that RC2 knows they can make money by repopping molds they already own, we can kiss new Trek kits goodbye.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I wish I was happy about this ,yes I am happy to see that Trek kits are being produced but I was hopeing for new releases not a rehash of the same old crap we have had for years .After the quality that Polar Lights brought it is hard to look back ! Even on the NX 01 kit I did not see Polar Lights on it ! So that is a hint that Polar Lights may be truely gone!And yes I will go out and buy these kits ,crap Trek is better than no Trek !,


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Posted on Starship Modeler:
> ----------------------------------
> *Our RC2 sales rep wrote:*The AMT team is very excited to provide you with information on new releases for the second half of 2005.
> 
> ...


That's nice. But I ain't pickin' up any of those kits. I didn't buy 'em new and I ain't buyin' 'em now.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I can't help feeling that this is a "win-win"...as well as a "no-win" case. If the "re-pops" don't sell...then the impression left to RC is that the public doesn't want Trek kits...so no new kits will be produced. If they do sell...then RC might look at it as a statement that any Trek kit will do and there's no need to produce new kits.

I can't see that anyone, here, can influence the situation...either way.

OAB


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Posted on Starship Modeler:
> ----------------------------------
> 2005 is the year for sci-fi products. ...we will be re-introducing 4 of the most requested AMT Star Trek models:


What saddens me is the confirmation of what we already know: For a specific group of people, sci-fi and Star Trek are the same thing.

"Year for sci-fi products" has such a grandiose bearing. You read that and get visions of the hundreds of great sci-fi films and television shows and the huge potential for new sci-fi products.

Surprise. More Trek. 

Like we didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

origAurora buyer said:


> I can't help feeling that this is a "win-win"...as well as a "no-win" case. If the "re-pops" don't sell...then the impression left to RC is that the public doesn't want Trek kits...so no new kits will be produced. If they do sell...then RC might look at it as a statement that any Trek kit will do and there's no need to produce new kits.
> 
> I can't see that anyone, here, can influence the situation...either way.
> 
> OAB


Do the words "Kobayashi Maru" mean anything to you?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Some of you are surprised by the repoping, instead of new ST kits. The writing has been on the wall, all you had to do is turn around to see it. I will be glad to get the 1/2500 B,C,and E. But I still want a 1/350 TOS E. Maybe next year with the 40th anniversary of ST.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I will pick up the B,C,and E kit and maybe the other 3pc enterprise set and I will definitly pick up a 1/1000 nx.I have 6 B.O.P already and 2 of the adversary kits.Most of us on the board probably have multiples of those 2.....Still I want monsters and Figures The most.....


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

One of two things are happening here, Either rc2 is fulfilling the license agreement that Polar Lights had or giving the SF modeling public something to chew on while they have the time to develope NEW kits. IMO they are simply repoping these kits until the license has officially expired. rc2 has taken a HUGH step backwards. I have to agree with Ziz and Mr. Coffey. I would have liked to have seen NEW kits than rehashed ones.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

JamesDFarrow said:


> So if the Bird of Prey is 1/650th how long is that in inches?
> 
> James


That kits not 1/650.
More like 1/420.
1/650 is a stupid marketing thing. Even the 'D' got released (generations version) in 1/650.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

origAurora buyer said:


> I can't see that anyone, here, can influence the situation...either way.
> 
> OAB


But you CAN let them know that yuu won't be buying any repops by visiting the web site and letting them know what you DO want.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

IIRC, it has been stated by someone (Thomas Sasser?) that Paramount has to approve which models are released. For that reason, the old 'Exploration Set' was deemed too crappy to release. There is hope that Paramount will become more picky since the state of the art has improved, making many of the 30+ year old models too archaic to release. I would think the Shuttlecraft model kit would the first choice to NOT release so perhaps a new one?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Not just the Classic Shuttle, but how about the Shuttles from the movies? Even those would be something new to look forward to.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> [The Klingon BOP is] not 1/650. More like 1/420. 1/650 is a stupid marketing thing. Even the 'D' got released (generations version) in 1/650.


The BOP kit may well be 1/350, judging from the full-size mockups seen in ST IV and the SciPubTech cutaway poster. At least it scales out that way, based on the size of a human figure.

If so, it's in scale with the PL refit, which is very cool! 

Shane


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> Not just the Classic Shuttle, but how about the Shuttles from the movies? Even those would be something new to look forward to.


I'd buy a dozen each! :thumbsup:


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Omfg!*

WOW! I can't believe it! It's amazing!

...

A whole page of kits with not a single one I'd buy. Particularly the crappy little 3 mini-kit sets. Aren't there a bunch of these still rotting on store shelves?


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

Steven Coffey said:


> I wish I was happy about this ,yes I am happy to see that Trek kits are being produced but I was hopeing for new releases not a rehash of the same old crap we have had for years .After the quality that Polar Lights brought it is hard to look back!


RC2's track record is that it repops existing licensed SF product but does not produce new kits. They've had the Star Wars license for some time now, but even with two new movies during that interval they haven't created anything based on them.

Expect re-releases from existing Star Wars and Star Trek molds, but nothing more. Who knows -- maybe they'll break precedent at some point (since anything can happen), but they've yet to show an interest in doing so.

Shane


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Posted on Starship Modeler:
> ----------------------------------
> *Our RC2 sales rep wrote:*The AMT team is very excited to provide you with information on new releases for the second half of 2005.
> 
> ...


  Give me a break. Anyone who's been aware of these boards knows that _no one_ requested these kits. They're just doing this to fulfill the licenece and then the line dies. If that's bashing then so be it--I call it like I see it.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ditto everything Brent said.

Frankly, my interest at this point in more Trek kits, when they have been available in one form or another since I was eight years old, is zero.

I'd have been somewhat happy to see the Spock figure kit, but as someone pointed out, it would probably be the mutilated tooling version.

Huzz


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

So... what email address should I use to explain to these people (in small words) exactly WHY this is a bad idea?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I like the 1/2500 kits,I'd like to see them all in one box.that would be cool.I'll buy those and i will buy at least on nx.I already have several bird of preys and 3pc adversary kits


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Some days I get the distinct impression that you guys will never be satisfied.
It's days like this that make me happy to be out of the business!
I don't blame RC-2 for not being interested in participating in these forums
Dave


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

On the bright side at least they are re issuing the trek kits, so what everyone needs to do is buy them.thats probably the best way to send a message to them


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> Some days I get the distinct impression that you guys will never be satisfied.
> It's days like this that make me happy to be out of the business!
> I don't blame RC-2 for not being interested in participating in these forums
> Dave


Thank you Dave. I was looking for the words and you put them perfectly!

Personally, I'd like to see the entire genre dry up so they would have something to REALLY [email protected] about.

Scottie


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dave, sorry . But seriously, I'm near certain I see many of the 3 ship sets on both the e-bay-ness and possibly in my local hobby shop (which I seldom visit because all they carry is 2+ year old unsellable Trek kits). That size kit doesn't seem to sell well.

I live on the San Francisco Peninsula and have driven to most hobby shops within a half hours drive and few of them have anything of interest, with the exception of some of the now-discontinued PL figure kits. With the selling off of the PL figure kit to Big Lots that channel is now flooded with at least a couple years worth of kits probably, with the exception of the few kits that were in high demand and low production. I have to buy all my stuff off the 'bay because only older kits, mostly from other manufacturers but a few from PL such as the Bride, have some degree of originality. (Just got a PL Dick Tracy off the 'bay for $9 including shipping.)

I've had smoke blown up my backside by experts, both in private life and in corporate business, and my Smoke Detecter was going off loud and clear when I read that ad blurb that was posted.

I have a host of older PL kits in the closet and a few more I want to get. I bought an NX-01 because it was an epic kit, even though I've never seen a single episode of Enterprise. I bought a refit both because it's cool and it's epic. So PL managed to sell me two kits that I just bought because they were cool. Oh, wait, I also bought a C57D because it was cool. I have absolutely no place to build it, let alone display it, but I bought one because it was just too cool not to have. There's nothing about the newly announced kits which would cause me to buy them. They're not new, they're not cool, and they're not epic in size or scope. They're not rare. So how are we/I to interpret this as being just a channel dump to fulfill the license, given the (apparent) total lack of thought that went into this? I find it hard to believe that PL/RC expects there's that much untapped Star Trek demand out there for the casual visitors to hobby shops.

The only thing dumber than this would seem to be the re-release the Star Whores Death Basketball kit. I love to support the hobby and all, but give me something to work with here. Am I/are we being that unreasonable? (that's not a rhetorical question)

I look at my stash of styrene kits and it includes various older PL kits including many Aurora repops, 1 die cast Batmobile kit, a couple older AMT kits, and the rest are mostly Glencoe, Revell, or very old Lindbergh, etc. kits. I buy the older kits because there's nothing newer that's exciting. With Revell I can get the repops of the old 1950's stuff, with Revell AG I can get some AWESOME subs for good prices. Glencoe has all the old Disney/Strombecker vehicle kits. I have the repop of the AMTronic car (missing many of the things that made the original kit cool but that's life) and a bunch of repops of Tom Daniels cars. *All* of that is more interesting to me than buying Happy Meal star trek kits, or repops of kits I can already buy on the 'bay w/out having to drive down to my local hobby shop to find out if/when they will be carrying them.

Yes, some people are no doubt spoiled. But just because they're complaining about this latest move doesn't mean that the complaints aren't valid, and aren't shared by others who are not chronic complainers. Don't shoot the message just because you don't like the messenger?

Regards,


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Trek kits I would buy*

1. The Spock w/ snakes kit. yes even from a new mold. It's just a cool kit.

2. The Original Series space station. They're over $50 on the 'bay, and hard to find.

3. An updated/accurate handheld props series of kits (phaser, tricorder, universal translator, etc.)

4. an updated Original Series shuttle kit with interior and/or lighting.

5. Dioramas or portions thereof from the original series. Say, Kirk with his cannon about to waste the Gorn, or the crew standing in front of the donut shaped time portal (which needs to have a lighting kit of course), or a series of interlocking set kits from the Original Series as detailed in the Making of Star Trek book.

6. diorama of a cutaway view of the shuttle bay with mini shuttles and figures (can you say, lighting options?)

Note, a) the focus on the original series, and b) the focus on action scenes rather than static boring space scenes in micro-scale.

I won't be buying the new repops. That would be like buying Detroit gas guzzlers in the 1970's during the gas crisis: it would be sending the wrong message to the manufacturers about consumer demand.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> Not just the Classic Shuttle, but how about the Shuttles from the movies? Even those would be something new to look forward to.


 That's what the Scorpion was. No thanks.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

RC2 isn't likely to update those kits. It'd be a pleasant surprise if they do. You have to understand how the corporate mind works at least in these circumstances. They took Playing Mantis for their own specific reasons, and PL doesn't factor into it. That said they''l fulfill their obligations and then dump whatever they were never interested in in the first place. They'll put on a smiley face and act like your best friends, but it'll be a sham the whole time. I've seen this sort of thing far too often. I've _lived_ through the exact same experience where I work presently.

Sorry, Dave, but that's how I see it. I hope I'm wrong, but my intuition is screaming at me that this is just the usual sleight of hand. And it's the usual way, in the least, to grab a few extra dollars for the very least amount of investment.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All that said, let's keep writing them politely (snail mail, so it gets seen) and keep encouraging them _politely _toward NEW Trek kits, especially the 1/350 TOS E.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Dave Metzner said:


> Some days I get the distinct impression that you guys will never be satisfied.
> It's days like this that make me happy to be out of the business!
> I don't blame RC-2 for not being interested in participating in these forums
> Dave


 Hell, I would be extatic if I owned a model company and the customers were never satisfied enough with what I put out and kept demanding more and more releases to purchase. 

Overall, I am quite pleased with everything that Polar Lights (RIP) was able to accomplish with not only the Star Trek licenses, but with the other original SF kits and repops of classic Aurora kits that were turned out in it's all-to-short existence. There was only really just _one_ missing new, large-scale kit release that prevents me from being a _totally_ happy camper (gosh - any guesses to which one _that_ is  ). 

So, Dave. Don't dispair. I think we all feel a great loss toward PL - like losing a good friend, and realize what _could_ have been if just given more time, and we're frustrated by it.

I do enjoy that some of the AMT kits are being repopped. But, it some ways it seems to be a way to placate us until the license expires.

I would love to be proven wrong.


ACE


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Hell, I would be extatic if I owned a model company and the customers were never satisfied enough with what I put out and kept demanding more and more releases to purchase.


Exactly what I was thinking: it is our *duty *to whine and moan and beg for kits! :thumbsup:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok...since I got my wish, and the B/C/E set is coming back, now I have to start writing RC2 letters asking for the TOS E in 1/350, and all of the Enterprises in 1/1000. Hmm...time for a new roll of postage stamps...

As for those who have criticized the these as being kits that are still in circulation, the same thing could be said about a lot of the Aurora kits that were repopped by PL. They were out there, but the prices were unreasonable. At $15, I'll buy 2 or 3 B/C/E sets, and probably another TOS/A/D set. At $60+, forget it. That said, I paid about $20 each for my unbuilt Adversary set and the TOS/A/D set.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Otto69 said:


> 1. The Spock w/ snakes kit. yes even from a new mold. It's just a cool kit.
> 
> 2. The Original Series space station. They're over $50 on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>, and hard to find.
> 
> ...



I'd buy at least one of each of these kits.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> Some days I get the distinct impression that you guys will never be satisfied.
> It's days like this that make me happy to be out of the business!
> I don't blame RC-2 for not being interested in participating in these forums
> Dave


 Exactly WHY should we be satisfied, Dave? Because, after PL engineered some EXTREMELY good Trek kits, RC2 is taking several dozen steps backward by repopping old AMT/Ertl kits of inferior quality? Yeah, that's sure a reason to be happy...


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by Dave Metzner
Some days I get the distinct impression that you guys will never be satisfied.


You're right, we'll never be satisfied with these rehash of old kits. (Although appriciated) It's kinda like being served dirt for dinner. night after night after night. Then out of nowhere you get served a hamburger. Night after night it's hamburger. after eating hamburger for over twenty or so years (I refuse to show my REAL age here...lol) you recieve the juciest, tenderest and most delicious steak you've ever had in your life! Naturally you want another one, but instead you get another crappy hamburger. Would you be satisfied? I highly doubt it. But let's try to make this a positive thing. Maybe sales will show RC2 that there is a market for not only trek kits, but other sci-fi kits as well. And perhaps they will look into what exactly Polar Lights (may she rest in model piecies) was all about and give the public the 1/350 TOS E. Just a dream. :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I really appreciate the old PL kits now.
I hope RC2 at least lets Sasser rework the kits.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

BatToys said:


> I hope RC2 at least lets Sasser rework the kits.


I seriously doubt that will happen.


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont have any of these kits. Might want the BCE set and a kbop
Any idea how big (length in inches) the Ent-E would be. Is it the same as the 19" First Contact /Insurrection kit?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Originally Posted by *Otto69*
_1. The Spock w/ snakes kit. yes even from a new mold. It's just a cool kit.

2. The Original Series space station. They're over $50 on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>, and hard to find.

3. An updated/accurate handheld props series of kits (phaser, tricorder, universal translator, etc.)

4. an updated Original Series shuttle kit with interior and/or lighting.

5. Dioramas or portions thereof from the original series. Say, Kirk with his cannon about to waste the Gorn, or the crew standing in front of the donut shaped time portal (which needs to have a lighting kit of course), or a series of interlocking set kits from the Original Series as detailed in the Making of Star Trek book.

6. diorama of a cutaway view of the shuttle bay with mini shuttles and figures (can you say, lighting options?)_


_I too would buy ALL of THOSE kits. As someone pointed out, the kits that were announced though are neither exciting nor are they rare in my opinion. My earlier post was simply a statement of fact about me level of interest in them. It was not intended to be offensive. _

_Huzz_


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm not interested in, nor will I buy any of the kits on the flyer.

I would like to pick up a C and an E kit (no not the 3 piece) someday...

Edge


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Hell, I would be extatic if I owned a model company and the customers were never satisfied enough with what I put out and kept demanding more and more releases to purchase.
> 
> Overall, I am quite pleased with everything that Polar Lights (RIP) was able to accomplish with not only the Star Trek licenses, but with the other original SF kits and repops of classic Aurora kits that were turned out in it's all-to-short existence. There was only really just _one_ missing new, large-scale kit release that prevents me from being a _totally_ happy camper (gosh - any guesses to which one _that_ is  ).
> 
> ...


Trust me, I use to work for a company that made Star Trek products, where
our loyal customers never seemed satisfied, and it doesn't make you happy.
It does make you want to give *some* of them a 'boot to the head'. 

Edge


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

lastguardian said:


> RC2's track record is that it repops existing licensed SF product but does not produce new kits. They've had the Star Wars license for some time now, but even with two new movies during that interval they haven't created anything based on them.
> 
> Expect re-releases from existing Star Wars and Star Trek molds, but nothing more. Who knows -- maybe they'll break precedent at some point (since anything can happen), but they've yet to show an interest in doing so.
> 
> Shane



RC2 *is* creating new Star Wars kits for this fall (episode 3 kits). It
has been put forward that Revell Germany has an exclusive license 
on Ep 3 until then, I don't know if thats true.

Edge


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Dave Hussey said:


> Ditto everything Brent said.
> 
> Frankly, my interest at this point in more Trek kits, when they have been available in one form or another since I was eight years old, is zero.
> 
> ...


Ditto Everything Dave Said.

I was VERY interested in seeing the Spock fighting the Three-Headed Serpint get repoped BUT we'll probly get the Vinyl Mutant Misshapen versions instead! lol Hell I have a Vinyl McCoy arriving with my Refit from Doll & Hobby/My Uncle lol This "Bones" Kit Cost Me All Of Six Bucks! Hey lemmie axe you this, when they say "Klingon Bird Of Prey" are they talkin' about the Greenish Winged Craft that Kirk & Co. used to get the Whales in? (ST IV) I would like to finally pick up one of those although I've seen them going for as little as $5.00 at Hobby Shops Why would I wanna pay Aprox. $20.00 if they repop them? I'm sorry I just don't get it. If The Originals Ain't Sellin' How can they hope to make $$ on Repops? Aw Well Mine is not to question Why I suppose.
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Edge said:


> RC2 *is* creating new Star Wars kits for this fall (episode 3 kits). It
> has been put forward that Revell Germany has an exclusive license
> on Ep 3 until then, I don't know if thats true.
> 
> Edge


 It's not that. Revell has the license to sell SE kits in Europe only. RC2/Ertl has the license for the US only. One has nothing to do with the other. Revell's came out first because they were faster making them. That's all.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prosta said:


> I dont have any of these kits. Might want the BCE set and a kbop
> Any idea how big (length in inches) the Ent-E would be. Is it the same as the 19" First Contact /Insurrection kit?


 Nope, the kit you mention was the 1/1400 stand-alone kit. All the kits in the 3-packs are 1/2500. The E-E is about 11" long.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

So AGAIN I ask lol IS the KBOP the Ship used in "Voyage Home" and Flown by Christopher Lloyd in ST III? (just to name a couple) Forgive me I Know About the TOS Romulan Birds Of Prey or even the Canceled WB Series "Birds Of Prey" but I swear I'm Not Familar with this Klingon Bird Of Prey lol Unless it's the old Ertl Deal with the Wings you can Put in two Different Postions? (in Shatner Style) "We.....Need...AN......SWERS" lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

lonfan said:


> So AGAIN I ask lol IS the KBOP the Ship used in "Voyage Home" and Flown by Christopher Lloyd in ST III? (just to name a couple) Forgive me I Know About the TOS Romulan Birds Of Prey or even the Canceled WB Series "Birds Of Prey" but I swear I'm Not Familar with this Klingon Bird Of Prey lol Unless it's the old Ertl Deal with the Wings you can Put in two Different Postions? (in Shatner Style) "We.....Need...AN......SWERS" lol
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN


YES it is


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

For me back in the Seventies one of my favorite kits was Spock and the 3 headed snake. But, being destructive, I lost the Spock figure (looks like I lost him first!) but luck should have it I kept the base and snakes. So around '95 I purchased the Motion picture Spock on ebay. This was cheaper than the TOS kit and with a small amount of work I now have a TOS Spock holding a playmates Phaser shooting the three headed snake. 

If I can fix up the kit (IMHO) I hope the designers can retool the molds for the TOS 3 headed snake kit. If the price is right.

Rob


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks Night' So I still say Why repop it when you can pick it up for FIVE BUCKS All over the place!?! Doesn't seem like a "Money Making Move" 

On a related note Does anybody here know how those "Gigantics" (the Big Bug Dio's) Did when Ertl re-released these in the mid 90's? My Brothers in-Law gave me the Tarantula and told me they found the whole set (minus the Wasp of course!) at a Dollar Store,this was JUST LAST YEAR! So's I askin' if folks were buyin' em' when they were first repoped? I picked up a set at K-Mart for $5.99 each A Good deal I thought But Are they Valuble Now?

John/Lonfan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I need that wasp kit's wings, too, for an idea I have!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

lonfan said:


> Thanks Night' So I still say Why repop it when you can pick it up for FIVE BUCKS All over the place!?! Doesn't seem like a "Money Making Move"
> 
> On a related note Does anybody here know how those "Gigantics" (the Big Bug Dio's) Did when Ertl re-released these in the mid 90's? My Brothers in-Law gave me the Tarantula and told me they found the whole set (minus the Wasp of course!) at a Dollar Store,this was JUST LAST YEAR! So's I askin' if folks were buyin' em' when they were first repoped? I picked up a set at K-Mart for $5.99 each A Good deal I thought But Are they Valuble Now?
> 
> John/Lonfan


No. People can't give them away.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Zorro said:


> No. People can't give them away.


 That's not true! Evidently, John/Lonfan's Brothers in-Law (!) were able to give away the Tarantula.

...and I'd be willing to accept them as gifts should anyone else want to give them away. I'd even pay for shipping!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Like I said, I need the wasp!
Just the wings, anyway.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think I need to direct my family to Big Lots, considering that my birthday's next week and I'm rather broke....


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I have an original Wasp kit, still shrinkwrapped. 

What's the going price on these now?

James


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Ziz said:


> Do the words "Kobayashi Maru" mean anything to you?


Yeah. If you cheat you get promoted, a starship to command, and then stuck inside a planet...using the things you learned, when you cheated before in the past, to get yourself out of the planet.

OAB


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I for one, am quite happy about this news...Again hopefully they'll repop the Ent. C...I lost mine during a move!!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I might go for another BCE kit, and quite possibly another one or two others.

I had some good luck recently at a model show- a TOS Spock w/3-headed snake! I never thought I'd see one "in the plastic"!! Probably paid too much for it but the rather poor condition box (intact but wrinkled and discolored in places by some sort of bownish blotches) and the photocopied instructions don't bother me too much.

Is it a surprise that the box is way too big for the contents?? It looks quite complete.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Since nobody asked, here's my 2 cents:

None of you have any real power to sway those that run RC2. You can tell them what you would like to buy, and what you have bought, but that is it.

Tough beans. Go build a model or start your own styrene kit company. . . oh that's right, none of you have enough money in your pockets to do that, which brings us back to the reason why RC2 doesn't give a Yak's Uvula about what you like or do not want from them in the first place. Even collectively, as a purchasing demographic, you barely make a dot on their sales radar with your spaceship models.

So maybe bad-mouthing them will work better in the long run. It'll be interesting to find out and I anxiously await further information. I suspect with this strategy you'll have as much luck talking Walmart into offering blue peanuts covered in lark's vomit in their cafeteria.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

My Wal-Mart doesn't have a cafeteria...


I'm glad these kits are being re-popped.
I don't have a Romulan D'Deridex Warbird for myself.
Now, I can get one!

And, those three piece kits never materialized where I 
lived when they were originally released. I would like 
to have them, too.

I am curious where RC2 collected the data that told them 
to re-issue these particular kits. A lot of us on this forum 
were always asking for capital ships. Why did they choose 
three-ship kits?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris,
Just where on my Yak would I find a Uvula???? 
My knowledge of Yak physiology is a bit sketchy!
Lemme take a wild guess, it might be nearer the tail than the nose????
Or don't I want to go there?????
ROTFLMAO

Dave


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Ah well, thanks for clearing that up! *

I mean, stupid me, I figured a company that made a living selling sci-fi/fantasy/horror models MIGHT actually want to continue making said living ding that, but you've shaken those steenky thoughts right of out of my head .


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

accurate star trek model = oxymoron
even if the actual refit studio model was sold to some people on this board they would complain about it not being spot on. BLA BLA BLA!
P.S. who\what is "Wall Mart" ? I have asked this question before, there are no hobby shops in the seattle area called "Wall Mart".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> Chris,
> Just where on my Yak would I find a Uvula????
> My knowledge of Yak physiology is a bit sketchy!
> Lemme take a wild guess, it might be nearer the tail than the nose????
> ...


 It's that punching-bag shaped thing at the back of the throat - didn't you watch Bugs Bunny?

Anyhoo, yeah, if they were going to repop any Trek kits, these are good choices. I'm just never gonna get over this whole buyout thing any more than I can stop being pissed at Fox for cancelling Firefly, Tru Calling, Spave: Above & Beyond, Strange Luck, Alien Nation, Futurama, etc .... So many things I could be enjoying if not for corporate executives.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Otto69 said:


> I mean, stupid me, I figured a company that made a living selling sci-fi/fantasy/horror models MIGHT actually want to continue making said living ding that, but you've shaken those steenky thoughts right of out of my head .


 What company is that? Racing Champions? RC2 never made a living selling sci fi models, they made a living selling die cast cars and tractors. If you're talking about Polar Lights, try to remember that company no longer exists, so it can't continue doing ANYthing.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

" a Yak's Uvula " Now THAT is an interesting Mental Picture! 

Hey JohnP. Somebody Here iirc told me the reason the Wasp was NOT included in the Repop set was that Frankly Ertl Couldn't find the Molds/Toolings (whichever ya' call them)for the Clear Wings And so anyhoo that is why No Wasp. BUT IF ya' really need them I reccomend you visit your Local DOLLAR STORE cause SOME of them I hit are carrying A Carded set of Plastic Bugs INCLUDING a Wasp that is ALMOST as big as the Fundimensons/Ertl Kit AND you can easily Snap the Wings off! I did this to the Fly so that I could Paint him (the Wings are Molded in an ALMOST Clear Plastic if ya' follow me Real thick Stuff!) If ya' can't find them I could send ya' some. I'm thinkin' of Scratch Building a Little Human Head and Hand for the Fly! lol Got some Ants as well (maybe good for a "Them" Dio)
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I took the giant mantis and added an m-24 chaffee tank and a couple of tamiya ww2 G.I.s and made a neat lil Diorama....im going to have to substitute an m-4 Sherman as the chafee got hit by an anti tank round(kitty cat) and didnt survive


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

John P said:


> What company is that? Racing Champions? RC2 never made a living selling sci fi models, they made a living selling die cast cars and tractors. If you're talking about Polar Lights, try to remember that company no longer exists, so it can't continue doing ANYthing.


Actually, RC2 doesn't make a living selling die cast cars.



They make a living _buying other companies_ that sell die cast cars.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Ok, that's it for me *

I will withdraw from the discussion. We're all talking at cross purposes at this point.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lonfan said:


> " a Yak's Uvula " Now THAT is an interesting Mental Picture!
> 
> Hey JohnP. Somebody Here iirc told me the reason the Wasp was NOT included in the Repop set was that Frankly Ertl Couldn't find the Molds/Toolings (whichever ya' call them)for the Clear Wings And so anyhoo that is why No Wasp. BUT IF ya' really need them I reccomend you visit your Local DOLLAR STORE cause SOME of them I hit are carrying A Carded set of Plastic Bugs INCLUDING a Wasp that is ALMOST as big as the Fundimensons/Ertl Kit AND you can easily Snap the Wings off! I did this to the Fly so that I could Paint him (the Wings are Molded in an ALMOST Clear Plastic if ya' follow me Real thick Stuff!) If ya' can't find them I could send ya' some. I'm thinkin' of Scratch Building a Little Human Head and Hand for the Fly! lol Got some Ants as well (maybe good for a "Them" Dio)
> JOHN/LONFAN


ya know i'm glad i waded through this whole mess just to get to read this post . 
those are really cool ideas John ! love to see some pics if ya get 'em going .
it'd be insane if ya could put a motion activated sound chip in the Fly so it would say " heeelp meeeee " when someone walked by .
hb


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

uvula
The uvula is of course the little piece of flesh that hangs down from the rear portion of the soft palate. It is formed during development as the last step of fusion of the two halves of the soft palate, as it "zips up" from front to back. 

Because of the way the uvula forms, it can have several variations of appearance. The uvula ordinarily appears to be a solid cylinder of tissue. This cylinder may show a groove that divides one side of the cylinder from the other. This reflects the fact that the two halves of tissue joined but only partially fused. 

More intriguing to see are uvulas that appear to be an upside down "Y," that is, partially split at the lower end. Rarely, the uvula is completely split from top to bottom, and hangs as two parts. Such a finding would alert me to check for a submucous cleft palate, especially before clearing a child for an adenoidectomy. 

I have seen bacterial infection of the uvula alone; this is very rare, especially compared to the incidence of inflammation of the uvula from Group A streptococcal infection ("strep throat"). If the infection is not caused by Streptococcus, it is probably caused by a Staphylococcus infection. Massive enlargement of the infected uvula can potentially cause respiratory obstruction. 

But ordinarily, the uvula remains out of sight, out of mind. :wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

"the uvula remains out of sight , out of mind ." 
and that's good 'cause ya wouldn't want THAT hangin' off of yer chin . 
hb


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*I'm better than you *

I have two uvula .


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Uvulas? Uvulae? Uvuli?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Isn't that pic from a gynecological textbook? :freak:


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I went looking for a picture of dual uvulae and couldn't find them. It's 1 in 8500 apparently. After seeing a picture of a normal one, I'm happy with having two. But you won't find me standing in front of a mirror with my digital camera to share the happiness .

When I was a kid my mom said the doctor told her it would make me a good singer. The doctor was wrong .


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

ZZZZZZzzzzz. figure kit repops?!! I must have been dreaming! zzzzzzzz...


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Otto69 said:


> I went looking for a picture of dual uvulae and couldn't find them. It's 1 in 8500 apparently. After seeing a picture of a normal one, I'm happy with having two. But you won't find me standing in front of a mirror with my digital camera to share the happiness .
> 
> When I was a kid my mom said the doctor told her it would make me a good singer. The doctor was wrong .


Since you are so rare, would you think you could sell your image to medical science?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oooo, good idea! Maybe I could start a sideshow too. You know, do some uvular pushups, talk in sign language with my uvulae, etc 

Ooo, hey, check out this page: 

http://www.jurista.com/jurista/uvula.html

Be sure and listen to the uvular sounds this guy can make.

...


Aha, I found a good photo of a double uvula. This isn't me, but it's about the same level of definition.

http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~mmc/images/uvula.jpg

:-(})


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

grantf said:


> Who\what is "Wall Mart" ? I have asked this question before, there are no hobby shops in the Seattle area called "Wall Mart".


You know, if you're being a smart-alec, you ought to use a smiley or something.

And if you really don't have Wall Marts in Seattle, where do you buy your walls?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

capt frank, the walmart in lexington KY has a cafeteria!
i was just there for wonderfest.....


----------

